# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > The Carolinas and Georgia  Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  Corolla Wild Horses

## GramChop

anybody have any info, personal experiences, etc.?

----------


## tim

Missy,

What did you have in mind?  It's been many years since I spent time in Corolla, but I'm somewhat familiar with the area.

----------


## GramChop

i've got it in my mind that i want to photograph the wild horses that roam the beach.  is there a certain time of year they roam or specific time of day?

----------


## JoshA

Horses and beach? Try Assateague VA

----------


## GramChop

tell me more, josh!

----------


## tim

My only suggestion is to use Google which you've probably already done.  There are professional tour groups that operate for that purpose.  Travel to Corolla from NOLA is not easy.

----------


## GramChop

i will be in the area so getting there is a non issue!  

i'm all over the google about it, tim!  i love me some google!!!

----------


## JoshA

google wild horses of chincoteague. lots of info.

----------


## tim

In my former life I owned some development property in Corolla with my brother, and we planted thousands of dollars worth of plants along the sand dunes with the intention that the vegetation would help prevent erosion.  The horses, roaming free in our area at that time, had other ideas.  They ate it.  } :Frown:

----------


## GramChop

josh....in that area the horses are apparently only visible by boat.  i think i'm gonna stick with corolla on this trip.

tim...that's hilarious!  i'm sure it wasn't funny at the time!

i'm headed that direction saturday morning...wish me luck!!

----------


## KevinS

Lambikins,

No "Misty of Chincoteague" experience for you?  At least read the book.

----------


## JEK

Too late for this year: http://www.assateagueisland.com/ponyswim/ponyswim.htm

----------


## GramChop

well, i went to corolla and saw hoof marks and poop, but not the beast who made the tracks and left the poop....oh well....next time!!!

the beach at corolla is pretty cool, though.  you can drive on it.  i didn't think i was a big fan of that until we realized it was a state highway....mile markers and all!  ....crazy!!!

photos phorthcoming!!

----------


## tim

Horse poop photos?  Oh Boy! :)

----------


## amyb

Still sounds like a nice trip and lots of fresh air and sunshine.
Happy trails, Amy

----------


## GramChop

i wouldn't do that to ya'll, tim!!!

here's a few of what i did see....

the wave hopper.... 

 


i always find it funny that each beach i've been to has it's own style of shell...this is what i'm deeming the "corolla blue".....

 

collateral damage...

 

old faithful....

----------


## rivertrash

Neat photos, Missy.  Thanks for sharing them.

----------


## GramChop

you're welcome, dick.  they ain't from st. barths, but my toes were still wet with salt water when i took the photographs!  ...and as phil says, "that doesn't suck!"

----------


## tim

Loved the seagull shot especially.

----------


## amyb

Me too-real stop action there! Love how you captured that high step!!

----------


## ccg

Missy - I am so sorry you missed the horses.  They are beautiful animals.  We were fortunate to drink our coffee every morning with them munching away, probably on Tim's efforts to keep the dunes intact.  I hope you get a chance to visit the Outer Banks again.  I love the Fall when all the tourists leave.  It is an amazing stretch of coast with many opportunities for photographs.

Charlotte

----------


## JoshA

GC: You have a good eye for beach photo ops. Did you have a 4WD to get to Corolla?

A few weeks ago, I saw some horses on Assateague Island:

----------


## GramChop

josh...my vehicle had 4 WD but we didn't go 'off-roading' in search of the horses.  i think if i REALLY wanted to see them, i would've found them.  i didn't want to do a tour (i will avoid a 'tour' at all costs) so we just did our own thing.

charlotte...i WILL be back in the fall and spend more than just a few hours there.  do you have any lodging suggestions you'd be willing to share?

tim/amy....i took a series of shots of the dancing seagull ...this was just my favorite of the series!

----------


## ccg

We usually rent with www.VRBO.com and pick which part of the Outer Banks we feel like staying in.  For a short weekend stay the Sanderling Inn, in Duck, is beautiful and close to all points.  Hope you get to the lighthouses as well.

Charlotte

----------

